# FGMO source



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

anybody found a place to buy FGMO cheaper than the drugstore?
I'm not using it on my bees but I have found it kills the daylights out of Japanese Beetles

Dave


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I buy mine at walmart. Not sure it's the cheapest place around but I figure it's got to be a competitive price and I only have a two minute drive to get there and back.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are places you can buy the appropriate material in large quantities. Try a search. The addresses and specifications are in old posts that used to be in the FGMO forum.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.steoil.com/catalog.asp?productgroup=fgmo

This is where I got mine.......... I see it's gone up quite
a bit...... But what hasn't???


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Horticultural dormant oil*

It's sold as Green Light Horticultural Dormant Spray. 
One to three Tbs/gallon of water.
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------



## BenC (Mar 18, 2007)

What are you doing, spraying a solution right on them on the plants? Baiting them into a pool of it? Like BEES4U says, sounds like you might have luck looking for horticultural spray oil. Get a sunny day and it will kill foliage too, that's why it's referred to as dormant oil because it's usually used during the dormant period for mites or scale. Another thing to look at would be at Tractor Supply Company, SKU# 2209812 Labeled Mineral Oil rather than FGMO I'm sure it would snuff em' out but may take the plant too.


----------

